# An ECO way to clean a soft top roof during a wash?



## bonzo (Nov 21, 2007)

Hiya folks,

I have a convertible to do on Wednesday, I don't know how old or anything more than it's a rag top!

All it's getting is a wash, but I would like to be able to do the roof while I'm at it.

I'm using a waterless wash for the panels and glass but I need to use something 'ECO' for the roof as the client won't have me splashing any water around (as I had sold them on the waterless Eco side of things), but obviously I still need to be able to clean it.

Anybody have any suggestions that I could use and that is easily bought between now and Wednesday morning lol?

Don't want a deep clean to the roof, or anything to severe - just want to freshen it up as ECO as possible.

Many thanks,

Noel --


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

hows about using auotglym cabriolet hood cleaning kit?

they say you have to rinse it off, however I would try using a spray bottle of water and wet the roof a little, apply a very small amount of cleaner so not to foam up too much and use a damp microfibre and wipe the foam off. 

try it for nowt.


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

did you sort it? what did you do?


----------



## bonzo (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey fella,

Turns out it was a vinyl roof so just used my wash solution which was perfect for the job.

Cheers for the advice though.


----------

